

Windows Phone 8.1 review: a magnificent smartphone platform - pedrocr
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/windows-phone-8-1-review-a-magnificent-smartphone-platform/

======
hackinthebochs
Features are great, but they don't win consumer markets. Status wins consumer
markets and iPhone has that locked down. What Microsoft needs to do is take a
page out of clothing designer's handbook: hunt down the popular kids at
universities and give them the phone for free and pay them some money to use
it.

~~~
Istof
and maybe add some basic features that are missing, like a forward button in
their browser or port important missing apps like Firefox or fix broken
features like when you lock the screen rotation in landscape, many screens
like the home screen is not available in landscape.

~~~
Istof
my favorite improvement so far is the new notification/status page that you
can pull down from any app (similar to Android)

------
dscrd
Does it allow a current device with hardware keys and which stays alive for a
week without a recharge?

